# pintail flats



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

I was checking out the area this morning and was wondering if you can take a mud buddy hyperdrive out on it? Or is it to shallow for mud boats?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

When you get to the end of that channel, you ain't going any further out with a mud boats. It ends maybe a mile or so from the ramp, then flattens into a very shallow mud flat.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Mud motors can launch on the East boat ramp. As stated above, you can run south for about a mile or so, then if there is a trail broke throught he phrag, you can maybe get a little ways west. it will get shallow fast. You can also go east right at the boat ramp. Again with the phrag, I have no idea how far east you can get up the channel.

The west ramp is airboats only - within 50 yards, you would be in too shallow of water.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

So if I take the east rampa nd go south does it ever open up? Cuz the channel looked pretty tight and tall with phrag.....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> So if I take the east rampa nd go south does it ever open up? Cuz the channel looked pretty tight and tall with phrag.....


It should open up at the end where it turns to mud flat, but it has been a while since I ran down it, the phraq could have filled it in by now, one of the UAB guys will have more up to date info.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The east flow runs south for about a mile, but it no longer ends in a mud flat. It is all phragged in on both sides all the way out. There is a cut that goes west near the dead end, and that will take you to a very shallow set of ponds....everyone will be there because there is really no other alternative anymore. *This is a very dangerous channel*, be very careful going around the blind curves. If an airboat is foolish enough to go south in that channel, it becomes even more dangerous because the only way to steer is to give it more throttle. There have been many airboat collisions with other airboats and airboat vs jon boat collisions in that south flow over the last 5 years or so, all due to the lack of visibility caused by tall, thick phrag choking out the flow and ruining visibility. 
R


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I drove it south once in my mud boat. Got all the way down to the end and got stuck pretty good. I won't be doing that again. And yes. VERY dangerous canal to drive. Lots of blind corners and sharp turns. Good luck.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah I found the cut that runs south but got a little nervous being by myself and getting stuck so I didn' go down it very far.......

I could see how some accidents may occur. That phrag has taken over


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A few of us from the Utah Airboat Association spent a day spraying both sides of that dangerous channel last month. We caution our members NOT to use that flow for ANY reason, but we still felt it was a worthy cause to get it sprayed. I hope it helps the safety and visibility for all users next season!
R


----------

